
Face masks are breaking facial recognition algorithms, says new government study - bookofjoe
https://www.theverge.com/2020/7/28/21344751/facial-recognition-face-masks-accuracy-nist-study
======
bookofjoe
>NIST Launches Investigation of Face Masks’ Effect on Face Recognition
Software; Algorithms created before the pandemic generally perform less
accurately with digitally masked faces.

[https://www.nist.gov/news-events/news/2020/07/nist-
launches-...](https://www.nist.gov/news-events/news/2020/07/nist-launches-
investigation-face-masks-effect-face-recognition-software)

